# Alles neu kaufen?



## DarkSpiderGhost (7. November 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Nach anfänglichen Problem bei dem Free2Play lunch konnte ich heute nun ins Spiel und sehe da. Schon wieder ein paar Fragen offen.
Die Hauptfrage die mich brennend interessiert ist. 
Wenn ich ABO Spieler war und 3 Monate pause eingelegt hatte. DAVOR aber schön brav die zwei Add-ons gekauft hatte (Moria und Belagerung des Düsterwalds).
Warum sagt mir das Spiel nun bei jedem Gott Verdammten Gebietswechsel das ich das Gebiet im HDRO Shop freischalten muss.
Ich hätte ja auch gerne mal nen Ticker geschrieben im Spiel, aber die Funktion ist nicht verfügbar.
Wenn ich mich Einloge sind meine Chars da. ES steht VIP Account. Aber das wäre doch jetzt ein Unding das ich alles neu kaufen muss. Oder ist es doch so?
Hoffe ihr habt ähnliche Erfahrung machen können und könnt mir helfen. 
Seltsam ist auch das mein Charübergreifendes Bankfach nicht erreichbar ist. *kotz*

Ach ja und dann noch die Frage, ich hab die Beta runtergeladen und installiert gehabt. Auf der https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/ Seite nach dem einlogen sehen nun 2 Spiele.
1) Hdro Free2play 
2) Hdro Free2play demo
kann ich das zeite einfach lösen oder hat das böse folgen?

LG


----------



## Neduras79 (7. November 2010)

Wenn du Abo Spieler warst und ne Pause eingelgt hast bist du natürlich kein Abo Spieler mehr! 
Pause -> Kein Abo!!!

Also bist du jetzt nur Premium Spieler und musst dich auch den Grenzen eines Premium Acc unterwerfen, was bedeutet das etliche Gebiete in SvA nicht freigeschaltet sind. Moria und Düsterwald dürften aber frei Questbar sein!
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Lese dir doch einfach die Faq zu F2P Umstellung durch da wird alles genau erklärt was es mit Free, Premium und Vip auf sich hat.

Wenn du dein Abo wieder erneuerst dann sind alle Gebiete frei spielbar. Solltest du das schon haben und es ist trotzdem alles gesperrt musst du dich irgendwie mit nem GM in Verbindung setzten.

...und deine Frage zur Beta hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet...
Beta ist vorbei also kannst du die Betadatei auch löschen.
Böse Folgen sollte es keine haben, weil es 2 eigenständige Spiele sind.

Grüße


----------



## Karvon (7. November 2010)

Hallo. ich hab ne frage dazu...

Wie kann ich hdro zu meiner acc übersicht hinzufügen. Hab sva und minen von moria zu hause aber den code schon mal aktiviert und der lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren. Aber sonst hab ich keine möglichkeiten gesehn das spiel hinzuzufügen. 

Mfg


----------



## Füchtella (7. November 2010)

Huhu!



Karvon schrieb:


> Wie kann ich hdro zu meiner acc übersicht hinzufügen. Hab sva und minen von moria zu hause aber den code schon mal aktiviert und der lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren. Aber sonst hab ich keine möglichkeiten gesehn das spiel hinzuzufügen.



Nun ja ... was du mt SvA ja "eigentlich" gekauft hast, sind nicht die CDs und die Packung, sondern eben der Code.
Und dieser wird nur einmal vergeben bzw. benutzt.

Du wirst diesen Code also bereits irgendwann mal an einen (deinen( Account gebunden haben.
Wenn du an die Zugangsdaten nicht mehr dran kommst (vergessen/verlegt und so), wende dich an den Kundendienst von Codemaster. 

mfg


----------



## Kovacs (7. November 2010)

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier .....


----------



## Karvon (7. November 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Du wirst diesen Code also bereits irgendwann mal an einen (deinen( Account gebunden haben.
> Wenn du an die Zugangsdaten nicht mehr dran kommst (vergessen/verlegt und so), wende dich an den Kundendienst von Codemaster.
> 
> mfg



das ist es ja, ich weis meine zugangsdaten noch und es steht, wenn ich mich einloggen will nur, dass ich im moment kein abo besitze. Dann wollte ich in meiner acc übersicht ein abo einstellen (f2p) und losspielen. Aber ich fand keine HdrO optionen...


----------



## Neduras79 (7. November 2010)

Also ich musste nix umstellen und auch kein abo oder f2p um/einstellen!

Hab gepatcht, mich angemeldet und konnte gestern online gehen!


----------



## Karvon (7. November 2010)

hm..das bedeutet ein neuer acc würde auch helfen

edit:

Fehler behoben. Man muss auf lotro-europe.com gehen und dort mail adresse eingeben, das wars! Wir sehn uns in Mittelerde, danke euch!


----------



## meerp (7. November 2010)

meines wissens kann man immernoch die abos abschliesen - so wie vorher auch


----------



## Zessin (7. November 2010)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Nach anfänglichen Problem bei dem Free2Play lunch konnte ich heute nun ins Spiel und sehe da. Schon wieder ein paar Fragen offen.
> Die Hauptfrage die mich brennend interessiert ist.
> Wenn ich ABO Spieler war und 3 Monate pause eingelegt hatte. DAVOR aber schön brav die zwei Add-ons gekauft hatte (Moria und Belagerung des Düsterwalds).
> ...




 Nabend miteinander!
Dieselben Fragen stelle ich mir zurzeit auch.
Für mich heißt Free2play = DU hast das Spiel gekauft, die addons dazu? Schön dann darfst du nun spielen. Da ja die wundervolle Werbung besagt „Komplett Kostenlos spielbar" LOL jep sehr witzig.
Ich hab das Spiel zum Lunchtermin gekauft, dann Moria dazu geholt und auch Die Belagerung vom Düsterwald. Als ich mich aber in das Spiel, nach dem Free2Play lunch, Eingelogt  hatte ich das Selber Problem.
Alles NEU kaufen bitte! Egal wohin ich ging es kam die Benachrichtigung des Shops. Super ^^ 
Habe sogar einen Ticker geschrieben, Antwort bis heute nicht bekommen. Mal schauen was das noch wird. Eins ist klar, ich finde es witzlos etwas aus "KOMPLETT KOSTENLOS" umzustellen aber für alles Geld zu verlangen.  Zumal es heiß es würden keine Chars gelöscht werden und mir fehlen nun zwei von meinen fünf. Mal schauen was die auf mein Ticker antworten. Irgendwann in dem nächsten Jahrtausend. 

 LG


----------



## CrackmackONE (7. November 2010)

Es werden keine Chars gelöscht sondern nur gesperrt. Zu dem punkt "komplett kostenlos spielbar": Ich glaub die schreiben nur "kostenlos spielbar" (?). 
Das heißt nicht mehr als "du kannst dir den client gratis runterladen, dich einloggen und spielen ohne einen Euro bezahlt zu haben"...das ist halt Werbung und die muss ja wie wir wissen, rein gar nichts mit der realität zu tun haben.


----------



## Neduras79 (7. November 2010)

Ja das stimmt! Find es auch bissl scheiße F2P zu schreiben und dann überall zahlen zu müssen! Ich würde es bei den richtigen Free Leuten verstehen aber ich habe ja SvA und Moria gekauft!

Soweit ich weiß kann man ab Lv 50 moria aber dann wirklich umsonst spielen! Zum glück hab ich letztens meinen Jäger noch so hoch gespielt!


----------



## Gerofriet (7. November 2010)

Das Problem ist doch: Kaum einer hat sich die "FAQ" wirklich durchgelesen. Eher die Überschriften und den Fettdruck überflogen. 
Und wenn einem dann die "Schlaumeier" geantwortet haben: Nur ne erweiterte Probe-Version, hat es keiner geglaubt. 
Und jetzt motzen alle. Obwohl lesen gebildet hätte. Schade.


----------



## Neduras79 (7. November 2010)

Gerofriet schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch: Kaum einer hat sich die "FAQ" wirklich durchgelesen. Eher die Überschriften und den Fettdruck überflogen.
> Und wenn einem dann die "Schlaumeier" geantwortet haben: Nur ne erweiterte Probe-Version, hat es keiner geglaubt.
> Und jetzt motzen alle. Obwohl lesen gebildet hätte. Schade.




Naja ich hab die Spiele gekauft, die Faq mehrere male gelesen und ich wusste auch was kommt, trotzdem darf man die Bezeichnung "Free to Play" irreführend und falsch finden, oder?
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun!

Fakten und Meinung eben!


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (8. November 2010)

Gerofriet schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch: Kaum einer hat sich die "FAQ" wirklich durchgelesen. Eher die Überschriften und den Fettdruck überflogen.
> Und wenn einem dann die "Schlaumeier" geantwortet haben: Nur ne erweiterte Probe-Version, hat es keiner geglaubt.
> Und jetzt motzen alle. Obwohl lesen gebildet hätte. Schade.




*Ich habe die FAQ gelesen und das grade noch ein mal. Jedoch finde ich nichts zum Thema was mir weiter helfen könnte. Fakt ist das ich trotz Orginalspiel + Addons von Shop im Spiel aufgefordert werde jedes Gebiet neu zu erwerben.
Daher finde ich es nicht grade lustig und einfach nur schei**e das die nicht auf mein Ticker antworten. Das ich gehofft hatte das ihr hier mehr wisst tut mir leid. Man kann sich ja irren, das ist ja nur menschlich. 

Mal abgesehen davon. Ich finde dem Begriff "Free2play" auch definitiv fehl am Platz. Free2play würde für mich bedeuten: "Spiel und folgende Addons kostenlos runterladen, incl. Quests die dann zum Spiel gehören und einfach los zocken. Wenn man dann was im Spiel besser haben will z.b. Rüssi, Mount etc. dafür dann Geld verlangen." Das was da grade abläuft ist für mich das Wortwörtliche locken mit Falschen Tatsachen. Ein Freund von mir freute sich sehr auf das F2P und sagt auch dass es ein ganz böser Witz sei. Denn er hat es so wie es hier Der Herr der Ringe Online Free2Play-Guide beschreiben versucht und ist damit böse auf die Nase gefallen. Er wird ebenso wie ich, und wohl nicht nur wie ich, im Spiel ständig vom Shop drauf hingewiesen sich jeden scheiß neu zu kaufen. *

*SL und GN*

PS..Vielleicht kann ja das Buffed Team klarheit schaffen, denn ich blick da nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. November 2010)

Ich hab ja echt keinen Schimmer, warum Leute meinen, irgend ein externes Forum könnte ihnen bei ihren Wehwehchen mit ihrem Spiel helfen, für die es keinen Workaround gibt. Also, hier, bevor du jetzt wie damals jeder Dritte mit dem "falsche Tatsachen, Betrug, Abzocke"-Stuß kommst wie bei Age of Conan ein Vorschlag zur Güte: https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/billing-support.php - den genauen Sachverhalt mit Angabe deines Accountnamens angeben, auf eine Antwort warten. Du wirst zuerst eine automatisch generierte Mail erhalten, in der weiter unten beschrieben wird, wie du darauf antworten musst, um direkten Support zu erhalten. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass sich dein Problem - so du denn auch tatsächlich VIP bist, das lässt sich von denen ganz fix in der Abrechnungsroutine einsehen - kurzfristig gelöst werden kann.


----------



## Enrico300 (8. November 2010)

Ob es nun Abzocke ist oder nicht, kann man sich drüber streiten, es ist jedenfalls eine clevere Geschäftsidee und ich Glaube das, dass Zukunft hat!
Ich sage, es ist Abzocke!!


----------



## Füchtella (8. November 2010)

Huhu!



DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> *Ich habe die FAQ gelesen und das grade noch ein mal. Jedoch finde ich nichts zum Thema was mir weiter helfen könnte. Fakt ist das ich trotz Orginalspiel + Addons von Shop im Spiel aufgefordert werde jedes Gebiet neu zu erwerben.
> Daher finde ich es nicht grade lustig und einfach nur schei**e das die nicht auf mein Ticker antworten. Das ich gehofft hatte das ihr hier mehr wisst tut mir leid. Man kann sich ja irren, das ist ja nur menschlich.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon. Ich finde dem Begriff "Free2play" auch definitiv fehl am Platz. Free2play würde für mich bedeuten: "Spiel und folgende Addons kostenlos runterladen, incl. Quests die dann zum Spiel gehören und einfach los zocken. Wenn man dann was im Spiel besser haben will z.b. Rüssi, Mount etc. dafür dann Geld verlangen." Das was da grade abläuft ist für mich das Wortwörtliche locken mit Falschen Tatsachen. Ein Freund von mir freute sich sehr auf das F2P und sagt auch dass es ein ganz böser Witz sei. Denn er hat es so wie es hier Der Herr der Ringe Online Free2Play-Guide beschreiben versucht und ist damit böse auf die Nase gefallen. Er wird ebenso wie ich, und wohl nicht nur wie ich, im Spiel ständig vom Shop drauf hingewiesen sich jeden scheiß neu zu kaufen. *
> ...



Guck mal ... wir haben in diesem Forum hier nur ganze 2, in Worten Zwei Stickies. Also wichtige Posts, in denen wichtige Infos stehen. Einer, auch noch der erste davon, nennt sich "Gesamtübersicht". Und da drin werden einge, wenn nicht alle deine Fragen über F2P beantwortet ... nun ja, wenn man denn mal reingeschaut hätte. Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere, und erspare damit den offenbar schweren Klick dorthin:




> *2.1 Was bekomme ich kostenlos, was nicht?*
> 
> Herr der Ringe Online kann mit jedem Account ohne Zeitbegrenzung benutzt werden. Jeder Spieler darf ganz Eriador (Level 1-50) bereisen. Alle Charaktere können level 50 erreichen und haben vollen Zugriff auf Handwerk, Housing und die Epische Questreihe.
> 
> ...



Ganz abgesehen davon verstehe ich das ganze Abzocke/Betrug-Gedöns nicht.
Werbung übertreibt ... das ist doch nicht soo neu, oder?
HdRO wird F2P ... mein Gott, im wirtschaftlichen Bereich gibt es kein "umsonst", gibt es auch nicht in anderen "umsonsten" MMOs, irgendwann und irgendwo zahlt man dort auch.
Wer das hier wirklich erwartet hat, glaubt sicher auch, dass man nach dem Genuss einer Dose Red Bull wirklich fliegen kann, oder?

Nix für ungut ... lesen, denken, und wenn schon motzen, dann doch bitte im offiziellen Forum, oder glaubt irgendjemand hier, dass die Jungs von Codemaster oder Turbine HIER reinschauen, was ihr so schreibt?

Schönen Tag noch und so!


----------



## Whitepeach (8. November 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ob es nun Abzocke ist oder nicht, kann man sich drüber streiten, es ist jedenfalls eine clevere Geschäftsidee und ich Glaube das, dass Zukunft hat!
> Ich sage, es ist Abzocke!!



So sehe ich es auch. Es ist wirklich sehr clever.
Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse .. und das passiert gerade scheinbar sehr erfolgreich.

Der Sprach-Jargon der in den Channels lässt sehr stark darauf schliessen, daß relativ viele Wow-Spieler mal auf den Geschmack gekommen sind 
durch das F2P (mich eingeschlossen; früherer Account reaktiviert).
Wie ich darauf komme? Questlogs lesen, und einfach mal die Map nach Questzielen durchsuchen, die Welt auf eigene Faust erkunden und Dinge herausfinden,
das Geweine wegen zu wenigen Erzvorkommen kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor aus der Welt der Kriegsmacht, da diese Dinge in den meisten Fällen nicht
zu den Stärken des Wow-Spielers gehören *g*

Ich hoffe nur inständig, daß durch diese "Einwanderung" nicht die Channels so verdammt zugemüllt werden wie in Wow, einer der Gründe warum ich
da mehr oder weniger die Lust zu verloren habe.

Die Erweiterungen für HDRO werde ich mir vielleicht auch nach und nach zulegen. Ob ich nun (noch) monatlich 12,99 Wow-Abo bezahle oder halt mal paar Euro
für den erweiterten HDRO-Spielinhalt.... Solange die Atmosphäre zwischen den Mitspielern angenehm bleibt, ist es mir das wert 

LG


----------



## Forticia (8. November 2010)

Ganz so einfach wie es mein Vorredner Hinstellt ist es bei weiten nicht.

Tatsache ist das die meisten Quests mit dem Kauf des Clasic bzw. den Add Ons auch bezahlt sind .
Es stand nirgends das der Kauf des Add ons nur den Zugang zu Gebieten allerdings keine Quests beinhaltet .
Beim Handbwerk blicke ich noch nicht durch allerdcings scheint hier auch der Augenmerk auf den Online Shop zu liegen was mir zumindest sehr fragwürdig erscheint .
Tatsache ist das Spieler die zur Zeit kein Abo haben aber die Add ons gekauft haben nicht wirklich Kostenlose Spieler sind , sie haben bereits einiges An Geld ins Spieö investiert und sollen nun nochmal und damit Doppelt abgezockt werden . 

Das kann nicht sein .


----------



## Whitepeach (8. November 2010)

Forticia, falls du mich mit "VorrednerIN" meinst *gg*

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, das man als F2P oder Premium-Spieler "King of the World" ist, wenn man sich nur die Erweiterungen kauft.
Das wird, denke ich mal, der Abonnent inkl. sämtlichen Erweiterungen sein 

Für meinen Fall zB, mag ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich mal ein Abo einrichten werde oder nicht, weil ich da erstmal eine abwartende Stellung
innehabe, wie die Einwanderung von Leuten die von Wow die Nase voll haben, den Umgang unter den Mitspielern beeinflusst.

Ich mag spielen um zu entspannen und mich zu erfreuen und nicht aus den Städten zu flüchten weil dort übelst beleidigt, herumgespamt wird,
inklusive Gearscore hier, Kaggnub dort, zig Goldseller die herumnerven, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit wird rumgeweint, es nervt einfach nur noch, macht keinen Spaß.

Ob ich dann hierfür statt für Wow Abo-Gebühren bezahle ist mir relativ egal, solange ich das erhalte, was ich möchte. 
Gepflegten Umgangston und ein herzliches Miteinander.


----------



## FarinHH (8. November 2010)

Hallo Forticia,

eine kleine Anmerkung.. da es mir sauer aufstößt.
Du hast damals mit dem Grundspiel nicht irgendwelche Quest, den Charakter etc. gekauft. Wenn du schon mal die kleinen Texte bei jeden MMO (ja auch WoW) gelesen hast, dann wirst du feststellen das dir nicht einmal der Charakter gehört .
Es steht sogar auf der Spielverpackung (in klein)... "Die Spiel Erfahrung kann sich mit der Zeit ändern.. bla bla bla". Sprich damit hält sich der Betreiber das Recht vor, alles in dem Spiel so zu verändern wie er es möchte.

Wie du gemerkt hast, hat HdRO einfach ein anderes F2P System (mit ABO Option). Damit hat wirklich jeder auch die möglichkeit das Spiel zu begutachten und je nach seinem Geldbeutel und Spielzeit / Spieltyp ein Modell zu wählen.
(ABO = vielquester, vielspieler)
(F2P = Rollenspieler, gelegenheitsspieler, vielspieler mit grindambitionen)

Im nächsten Patch sollen sogar ca. 250 neue wiederholbare Quest eingefügt werden, womit ein F2P Spieler sich punkte verdienen kann und somit seine "Questpakete" selber zusammenschnürt. Bzw. alles was er dazu braucht. 

Anders ist auch.. das bei HdRO auf den weg zum Endcontent steinig ist (bei F2P) und nicht wie bei anderen F2P titeln im Endcontent (wo du richtig viel geld bezahlen musst).

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Gerofriet (8. November 2010)

Mit dem Kauf der Add-ons hast du die Quests erworben. Diese werden dir auch nicht vorenthalten. Mi der "Grundversion" hatte man aber nur den Zugang erworben.
Das führt jetzt bei Premium zu der Situation, dass Leute erst einmal Geld investiren müssen, um bei entsprechender Stufe dann in den Genuss der erworbenen Quests zu kommen. Ich verstehe ja den Unmut, aber auch dies stand vorher fest. Verklausuliert ausgedrückt und gerne überlesen.
Gruß
Gero


----------



## Füchtella (8. November 2010)

Huhu!



Forticia schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach wie es mein Vorredner Hinstellt ist es bei weiten nicht.


Ich vermute mal, ich war gemeint - und doch, es ist total einfach 



> Tatsache ist das die meisten Quests mit dem Kauf des Clasic bzw. den Add Ons auch bezahlt sind .


Nö, das ist nicht so und auch keine Tatsache.
Auf meinem "Schatten von Angmar"-.Grundspiel z.B. steht:
"Abbonnemnt- und Internetgebühren fallen an. Die Spielerfahrung könnte sich während des Onlinespiels ändern".
Auf meinem "Minen von Moria"-Addon steht:
"Originalspiel muss installierts ein, um zu spielen. Es fallen Abonnement- und Internetgebühren für den Zugang zum Internet an. Es gelten die gültigen geschäftsbedingungen. Die Spielerfahrung könnte sich während des Onlinespiels ändern"
Also nix von Quests gekauft oder so. Auch nix von nie wieder zahlen müssen oder so.



> Es stand nirgends das der Kauf des Add ons nur den Zugang zu Gebieten allerdings keine Quests beinhaltet .


Stimmt - weil es das damals noch nicht gab (also F2P). Stattdessen stand da, dass man monatlich Gebührebn zahlen muss, das sogenannte Abo, um *überhaupt spielen zu dürfen*.
Das ist nun - mit F2P anders - für Leute, die gern geld sparen: besser - geworden. Denn jetzt musst du nix mehr zahlen, um online zu spielen. Nur für bestimmte Spielinhalte musst du extra zahlen. Das ist nicht umsonst, aber umsonster als vorher.



> Beim Handbwerk blicke ich noch nicht durch allerdcings scheint hier auch der Augenmerk auf den Online Shop zu liegen was mir zumindest sehr fragwürdig erscheint .


Tatsächlich braucht man den Shoop nicht fürs Handwerk. Es gibt im Shop aber Alternatgivangebote, die man eben optional nutzen kann - aber keineswegs muss.



> Tatsache ist das Spieler die zur Zeit kein Abo haben aber die Add ons gekauft haben nicht wirklich Kostenlose Spieler sind , sie haben bereits einiges An Geld ins Spieö investiert und sollen nun nochmal und damit Doppelt abgezockt werden .


Doch, spielen können die kostenlos. Nur eben nicht jeden Inhalt.
Es wär übrigens total unfair, wenns ie alles kostenlos bekämen: Denn dann wären die Abo-Spieler die Gelackmeierten.

Versteht bitte einfach, dass HdRO-F2P ein kombiniertes Modell ist aus:
1) zeitlich unbegrenzte Testversion mit begrenzten Spielinhalten --> "Free"
2) frei konfigurierbare Spielinhalte (statt monatlichem Abo eben ausgewählte Sachen nachkaufen) --> Premium (= hat mal Geld ausgegeben)
3) Abo/LTA - alle Spielinhalte verfügbar --> VIP
Du bist also nicht gezwungen, ein Abo einzurichten, oder dir irgendwas zu kaufen, du kanst das so wählen, wie es am besten (und kostengünstigsten) zu deinem Spielstil passt. Du kannst auch ganz umsonst spielen, allerdings läuft das dann auf sehr, sehr viel Farmerei hinaus, wozu ich z.B. keine Lust hätte.



> Das kann nicht sein .


Doch, kann es 

Liebe Grüße und so.


PS: Bin übrigens sehr zufriedener bezahlender und sich gar nicht abgezockt fühlender Abo-Kunde.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (8. November 2010)

Forticia schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das die meisten Quests mit dem Kauf des Clasic bzw. den Add Ons auch bezahlt sind .
> Es stand nirgends das der Kauf des Add ons nur den Zugang zu Gebieten allerdings keine Quests beinhaltet .
> 
> Tatsache ist das Spieler die zur Zeit kein Abo haben aber die Add ons gekauft haben nicht wirklich Kostenlose Spieler sind , sie haben bereits einiges An Geld ins Spieö investiert und sollen nun nochmal und damit Doppelt abgezockt werden .
> ...


 
Genau da drum geht es mir. Ich habe Monate lang das Abo bezahlt, auch die Add-ons sind Gekauft und bezahlt und es stand nirgends das es sich hierbei nur um die Gebiete ohne Quests handelt. Oder dass man die Classen nicht spielen darf. 
Und nun heißt es ja klar kannst du kostenlos spielen, aber um das was du schon mal bezahlt hast und wieder spielen willst na ja, zahle bitte noch mal dafür ne. Weil ka warum, wir wollen es so. Ich finde genau diese Aussage mit dem Spruch " Völlig Kostenlos Spielbar" einfach Falsch und eine dreiste verarsche. 
Für mich klingt es nach verarsche und doppelte abzocke. Denn ich verstehe nicht warum ich für etwas wofür ich schon mal gezahlt habe, noch mal zahlen soll. Bullshit ^^ in meinen Augen!


----------



## Enrico300 (8. November 2010)

Genau so sehen ich das auch, ich kann verstehen das man die Sachen freikaufen soll, die nach dem erscheinen des Orginalspiels erschienen sind, aber nicht die Dinge die mit dem Hauptspiel rausgekommen sind.


----------



## Gustav Gans (8. November 2010)

Verstehe ich nicht, du weist auf die Seite wo du dir einen Acc erstellen kannst und der Hinweis steht das die Epische Geschichte völlig Kostenlos spielbar ist. Das ist sie doch auch. Die Buchreihe ist komplett spielbar. 
Nur weil du etwas von anderen f2p Spielen in diese Aussage reininterpretierst ist das doch nicht richtig.

Und im übrigen würde ich mich veräppelt fühlen als Abo-Kunde gegenüber jemanden der mal irgendwann das Spiel gekauft hat und nun denkt er kann alles wie die zahlenden Kunden spielen.

Nur mal so nachgefragt: Du glaubst der Coca-Cola Werbung vermutlich auch dein Leben wird aufregender mit jeder Flasche die du in der Hand hällst oder? 
Ist eben Werbung um Kunden anzulocken. 

Du kannst spielen, völlig kostenlos. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber es steht auch das du die höhren Gebiete eben erst freikaufen musst. Was ändert das an der Aussage das du kostenlos spielen kannst? 
Und wie schon erwähnt die epische Geschichte ist komplett spielbar. Hier stimmt doch die Aussage.


----------



## stäcy (8. November 2010)

@Forticia: "Es stand nirgends das der Kauf des Add ons nur den Zugang zu Gebieten allerdings keine Quests beinhaltet ."
Die Aussage ist auch grundlegend falsch. Wenn du Moria und Düsterwald hast, kannst du den kompletten Umfang dieser Addons nutzen... Alle quests existieren und sind machbar, selbst als Premium. Die alten Gebiete sind gesperrt: also alles, was Eregion ist (ja Enedwaith zählt auch dazu).
Sollte dies bei dir nicht funktionieren und du in Moria keine quests erhalten: ticket und melden.... ich bin premium und es funktioniert alles so wie angekündigt.... kein grund zu meckern, wer nichts zahlt für ein Spiel, das nunmal Geld kostet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nichts funktioniert...


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> Sollte dies bei dir nicht funktionieren und du in Moria keine quests erhalten: ticket und melden.... ich bin premium und es funktioniert alles so wie angekündigt.... kein grund zu meckern, wer nichts zahlt für ein Spiel, das nunmal Geld kostet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nichts funktioniert...



Hab ich ja auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber es scheint, dass hier bloß um des Maulens Willen rumgemault wird.


----------



## Kovacs (8. November 2010)

nun gut, jeder mag sich von der Bezeichnung "f2p" getäuscht fühlen. Allerdings hat nicht mal der Hersteller versucht den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass alles kostenlos sein wird. Es war von der ersten Minute an bekannt, was man als f2p, was als Premium und was man als VIP hat.

Wie war es vor f2p? Man kauft zB Schatten von Angmar. Ich habe kein Abo angeschlossen. Was habe ich? Richtig! Nix! Kann nicht einloggen, habe also auch keine Quests zur Verfügung.
Was habe ich heute? Ohne Abo habe ich nun zumindest die Welt selber im Zugriff, aber immer noch keine Quests. 

Boxen werde meines Wissens nur noch abverkauft. Eine neue Box (die es nicht geben wird da nur Onlineshop) müßte entsprechende Hinweise haben, stimme ich zu. Wo stand auf den Boxen denn explizit, dass ich mit dem Kauf auch Quests erworben habe und diese auch *ohne* Abo mein Eigentum wären. 

Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass es weiterhin die Abos als Zahlungsmethode gibt, sollte den einen oder anderen doch zum nachdenken bringen. F2p ist eine mögliche OPTION. Man KANN alles umsonst spielen (erspielen), das ist Fakt. Das sowas weniger Spass macht, als gemütlich sein Abo zu bezahlen .... ja, wie sollte es anders sein? 

Ich persönlich kann auf f2p und Shop verzichten. Nur LoTRO ist eben kein Low-budget Spiel, was man wegschenkt. Egal ob man den Werbespruch (und nur ein billiger Marketingspruch war es, wer sowas wortwörtlich nimmt, glaubt auch, dass Waschmittel weißer als weiß waschen kann) gut oder schlecht findet, der Hersteller hat das Modell transparent gemacht und auch das mit den Quests war bekannt!

Sry, es ist wie immer. Man bekommt etwas GESCHENKT und die Leute jammern rum "ey was??!!! Nur so wenig??!!". Ohne Abo keine Quests (bislang sogar kein Spiel OBWOHL ich dafür bezahlt habe). Abo gibt es immer noch also ändert sich nix für Leute, die mal das Spiel gekauft haben. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Zessin (8. November 2010)

stäcy schrieb:


> @Forticia: "Es stand nirgends das der Kauf des Add ons nur den Zugang zu Gebieten allerdings keine Quests beinhaltet ."
> Die Aussage ist auch grundlegend falsch. Wenn du Moria und Düsterwald hast, kannst du den kompletten Umfang dieser Addons nutzen... Alle quests existieren und sind machbar, selbst als Premium. Die alten Gebiete sind gesperrt: also alles, was Eregion ist (ja Enedwaith zählt auch dazu).
> Sollte dies bei dir nicht funktionieren und du in Moria keine quests erhalten: ticket und melden.... ich bin premium und es funktioniert alles so wie angekündigt.... kein grund zu meckern, wer nichts zahlt für ein Spiel, das nunmal Geld kostet, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn nichts funktioniert...



 @ Stäcy: Seit HdRo raus kam spiele ich es, habe mir dann Moria und danach Düsterwald gekauft und es lief alles super. Nun bin ich Premium und werde aufgefordert Moria und auch Düsterwald, aber auch die Classic Gebiete zu erwerben. Da ich nicht mal im Bree auftauchen kann ohne gleich einen Hinweis zu bekommen „Sie müssen dieses Gebiet freischalten, klicken sie hier um es im Shop zu erwerben. Tja, nix ist mit Moria und Düsterwald sind normal spielbar. Nichts ist normal spielbar! 

 Frage von mir nun warum? Und die haben meiner Mail und meinen Ticker immer noch nicht bearbeitet. Scheint echt viel los zu sein bei denen. *grmpf*

@ Darkspiderghost  genau diesen link hab ich gesucht, da steht "VÖLLIG" kostenlos ^^ was sich für jeden nach "Ganz, Komplett" anhört und nicht nach was anderen. 

 @Forticia Jep genau so sehe ich es auch, das ist doch ne Abzocker ohne ende!


----------



## Füchtella (8. November 2010)

Huhu!



Zessin schrieb:


> @ Stäcy: Seit HdRo raus kam spiele ich es, habe mir dann Moria und danach Düsterwald gekauft und es lief alles super. Nun bin ich Premium und werde aufgefordert Moria und auch Düsterwald, aber auch die Classic Gebiete zu erwerben. Da ich nicht mal im Bree auftauchen kann ohne gleich einen Hinweis zu bekommen „Sie müssen dieses Gebiet freischalten, klicken sie hier um es im Shop zu erwerben. Tja, nix ist mit Moria und Düsterwald sind normal spielbar. Nichts ist normal spielbar!



Wenn du Moria und Düsterwald gekauft hast, sollten diese für dich als Premium spielbar sein.
Außerdem sollten alle Startgebiete und das ganze Breeland spielbar sein.
Und sonst nichts.
Heißt, das gesamte restliche Eriador, auch die Vor-Moria-Region Eregion und Enedwaith, müsstest du die Questpacks kaufen.

Hast du probiert, mit einem entsprechenden Charakter (ca. Stufe 50) das Moria-Buch zu starten, und dann Moria zu betreten? Eigentlich sollte das gehen.

 Frage von mir nun warum? Und die haben meiner Mail und meinen Ticker immer noch nicht bearbeitet. Scheint echt viel los zu sein bei denen. *grmpf*



> @Forticia Jep genau so sehe ich es auch, das ist doch ne Abzocker ohne ende!


Abzocke ist, wenn mein Energieanbieter demnächst passend zum Winter wieder die Preise erhöht, und ich nix dagegen machen kann.
Abzocke ist, wenn die Mineralölkonzerne allesamt wie abgesprochen vor ferienbeginn die Preise anziehen.
Wenn ein bisher kostenpflichtiges Spielmodell nun auf mehrere mögliche Bezahlarten wechselt, von denen eine umsonst, aber etwas eingeschränkt ist, dann ist das vielleicht nicht nach deinem Geschmack, aber Abzocke ist es echt nicht.

mfg


----------



## Kovacs (8. November 2010)

es IST völlig kostenlos (ganz, komplett, was immer du willst). Ob es DIR Spass macht, alle Inhalte nach und nach über kostenlose, erspielte Punkte freizuschalten stand da nicht und macht die Aussage nicht falsch.



> Seit HdRo raus kam spiele ich es, habe mir dann Moria und danach Düsterwald gekauft und es lief alles super...



nehme mal an du hattest ein Abo und alles war super.

was GENAU hat dich jetzt dazu bewegt, diesen "Superzustand" gegen eine zeitlich unbegrenzte Testversion zu tauschen? Doch nicht etwa der Werbeslogan "alles völlig kostenlos"? Und wenn ja, was hat dich das jetzt gekostet (in Euro evtl. abzüglich der gesparten 13€ / Monat), dass du dich abgezockt fühlst? Da es weiterhin Abos gibt, sollte man ja auch diese Zahlungsmethode in Betracht gezogen haben


----------



## Terlian (8. November 2010)

Wieso sollte man im Moment ein Abonnement abschließen, wenn zum einen zugesagte Vorteile nicht gewährt werden und wenn zum anderen die Punkte entweder gar nicht oder nur zum Teil ankommen?

Da soll der Support erst mal die Fehler beseitigen, und danach kann man sicher über ein Abonnement sprechen - sofern anscheinend neue Fehler in Bezug auf vorab bezahlte, aber nun verschwundene, VIP Zeit ebenso vom Tisch sind...

Es ist ja schön und gut, das es bei einigen so reibungslos ab lief, aber andere haben dafür eine ganze Menge Probleme bekommen und die müssen erst gelöst werden.


----------



## Kovacs (8. November 2010)

gut, nicht oder falsch vergebene Punkte sind etwas anderes als ein f2p Account ohne Quests. 

Zu dem Thema kann ich nur sagen ich habe mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, die Punkte zB wurden bei mir zwar erst im Laufe des Folgetages gutgeschrieben, aber Accountumstellung (vom LTA), patchen und alles hat astrein funktioniert. 

Worum geht es bei der "nicht gutgeschriebenen im voraus bezahlten VIP Zeit"? Aus einem laufenden Abo / Gamecard, etc. oder geht es um Spielzeit, die mit einer Box erworben wurde und in den Wechsel zum f2p fiel?


----------



## Terlian (8. November 2010)

Ich hatte z.B. einige Ruf-Taten, die zwar im Journal und auch im Chat-Fenster angezeigt wurden, aber deren Punkte im Shop nicht ankamen.
Möglich das das ebenso an den ersten Tagen hängt, da inzwischen die Taten korrekt angezeigt und auch die Punkte im Shop ankommen, nur frage ich mich ob ich jene verlorenen Punkte je erhalten werden bzw. ob der Fehler dauerhaft nun behoben ist.

Zu der VIP Zeit, es hat mindestens einer davon berichtet, das angezeigt VIP Zeit von heute auf morgen verschwunden ist und er dann nicht etwa auf Premium fiel sondern direkt auf Free strandete.
Das mit der Spielzeit in den Boxen ist ja auch so eine Sache, wieso wird diese nun einfach gestrichen?
Sollen da Spieler nun zweimal zur Kasse gebeten werden um auf VIP zu landen?
Ist es vielleicht möglich, das jene verlorene Zeit aus z.B. den Boxen stammte und daher mit der Umstellung ebenso mit gelöscht wurde?

Also ich denke da gibt es noch einiges an Klärungsbedarf und der Support dürfte sicher bis Ende des Monat noch viele Probleme zu lösen haben.


----------



## Kovacs (8. November 2010)

ja da ist sicher noch was zu tun, zusätzlich zu den anderen Bugs wie Lokalisierungsfehler, etc. (wenn ein npc mal wieder erst englisch dann französisch redet hat schon was  )

Zumindest haben wir in Europa scheinbar schon deutlich weniger abbekommen, als zB die USA, wo Fehler bei der Accountumsetzung und Punkteverteilung für viel Ärger sorgten.
Aber es ist schon was anderes berechtigt ärgerlich zu sein, weil zB Punkt nicht angerechnet werden oder trotz aktivem Abo mein Account auf f2p steht oder ob ich mich aufrege, dass ich etwas erst erspielen muss wenn ich nichts bezahlen möchte.
Denn das war alles bekannt: 3 Bezahlstufen -> nix zahlen, mal paar Euro alle paar Monate oder ein Abo + eine Tabelle wer was hat und was nicht


----------



## Terlian (8. November 2010)

Es wurde wohl auch angesprochen, das man eine eMail mit Aufschlüsselung der gut geschriebenen Punkte erhalten soll, das würde wohl schon etwas helfen, aber wie es scheint wird man darauf auch noch eine weile warten müssen.

Na ja, ich hoffe das man demnächst zumindest in der Account Verwaltung das einsehen kann, wieviele Punkte man erhalten und ausgegeben hat um eine entsprechende Übersicht zu bekommen.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (9. November 2010)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Guten Morgen Füchtella! 

Also ich bin auch Premium, hab ich gemerkt. Aber bei mir geht es auch nicht. Ich muss, ja ich MUSS, überall aufgaben kaufen. Egal ob im Bree, Moria, Düsterwalt, Einsame Lande, Trollhühen oder sonst wo. Es plockt sofort auf wenn ich das Gebiet wechseln will bzw. tue. 
Ich hatte verstanden das Premium nur für LTA ist. Vip für Pay and Paycard. 
Oder etwa nicht?
Als ich vorhin beim Kumpel war, der ein LTA hat, stand bei ihm VIP und er durfte alles machen. Ich bin Premium und darf nix. Nada. 
Im Spiel hatte ich fast 76Gold und hab nur noch 3. Gemeinsames Bankfach ist futsch. Meinen Hüter (65) darf ich nicht spielen. Meinen Barden (65) soll ich alles Mögliche an aufgaben kaufen. Und dann wundert man sich das Leute angepisst sind. Nö finde das ist berechtigt.
Zumal VIP nicht gleich VIP und Premium nicht gleich Premium?
Eine Freundin schreib mir grade im Spiel sie sei noch bis 12.11. mit ne Gamecard im Spiel, sie hat jetzt schon angst was auf sie zukommen wird. Wir sind gespannt.

Und die Aussage es ist ne Verarsche und Abzocker stimmt im Grunde genommen. Wenn man sich nämlich überlegt das man an Anfang für HDRO Schatten A. 50€ bezahlt hat, für Moria ebenfalls 50€ und Düsterwald 35€ was zusammen rund 135€ sind und dann noch bedenkt man hat monatlich bezahlt und sagt sich nun: "na ja, ich hab doch das alles schon bezahlt, will nur noch bissel spielen" dann zahlt an im Grunde doch doppelt und dreifach. ES IST EINE TASACHE! Warum? Du musst für alles neu zahlen was ab lvl 20 ist und was du aber schon bezahlt hast. Die F2P Leute zahlen das einmal, für nen appel und nen ei und dürfen es spielen. Du aber, der es doch an sich schon gekauft hastet zahlst es noch mal. Super Idee was die da haben. 
Auf meiner E-Mail gab es im Übrigen immer noch keine Antwort und so langsam hab ich auch keine Lust mehr. Der dem LTA hat wartet auch noch auf Antwort und sag von sich auch er würde am liebsten das Spiel einfach nur noch in die Tonne werfen. Und da ist er nicht allein.

sl and gn


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (9. November 2010)

LOL das ist auch mal geil, hab grade von dem Punkten die ich im Spiel durch taten erhalten habe (2000P.) versucht das neue Gebiet zu kaufen bzw. freizuschalten als ich es betrat. Das sagte mir dann der Shop:
Zitat: "In diesem Bereich des Stores gibt es nichts, was zur Klasse und Stufe deines Charakters passt. Wir erweitern den Store laufend um neue Artikel. Schau doch öfter mal vorbei!"
Also hab ich mir gedacht hmm ab nach Moria, schauen ob es dort klappt. Aber: "In diesem Bereich des Stores gibt es nichts, was zur Klasse und Stufe deines Charakters passt. Wir erweitern den Store laufend um neue Artikel. Schau doch öfter mal vorbei!" ;D lol. Ja nee wasn nun? 

So nun aber eucht ab ins Bett.


----------



## Gustav Gans (9. November 2010)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Ich hatte verstanden das Premium nur für LTA ist. Vip für Pay and Paycard.



Da hast du was falsch verstanden.



> Als ich vorhin beim Kumpel war, der ein LTA hat, stand bei ihm VIP und er durfte alles machen. Ich bin Premium und darf nix. Nada.



So ist das. Er hat eben einmal für vollen Zugriff bezahlt.



> Im Spiel hatte ich fast 76Gold und hab nur noch 3. Gemeinsames Bankfach ist futsch. Meinen Hüter (65) darf ich nicht spielen. Meinen Barden (65) soll ich alles Mögliche an aufgaben kaufen. Und dann wundert man sich das Leute angepisst sind. Nö finde das ist berechtigt.



Weil du die FAQ nicht gelesen hast.Dort steht vieles, unter anderem auch was mit deinem Gold passiert ist. Ich finde es zum Beispiel berechtigt das jemand der nicht bezahlt nicht das kann was ein anderen der bezahlt hat kann.



> Auf meiner E-Mail gab es im Übrigen immer noch keine Antwort und so langsam hab ich auch keine Lust mehr. Der dem LTA hat wartet auch noch auf Antwort und sag von sich auch er würde am liebsten das Spiel einfach nur noch in die Tonne werfen. Und da ist er nicht allein.



Wenn du nicht bezahlst, bekommst du keinen Support. Warum die mail nicht benatwortet wird kann ich nciht sagen. Evtl hat der Kundensupport erst mal recht viel zu tun weil viele die FAQ der offiziellen Seite oder hier im Forum nicht lesen und so erst mal filtern müssen.

Warum "der dem" mit LTA Angst hat wird wohl euer Geheimnis bleiben, bei ihm ändert sich doch gar nichts. Er bekommt sogar noch umgerechnet jeden Monat ca. 5,-€ geschenkt in Form von Punkten für den Shop.

Evtl solltest du hier noch mal genau lesen: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/133076-faq-gesamtubersicht-hdro/
oder hier: http://www.codemasters.com/lotrocom/faq-de.php?type=Free+to+Play

Gruß aus Mittelerde


----------



## Ehnoah (9. November 2010)

Schade das es nicht wirklich F2P ist sondern quasi immer noch der Abo Zwang besteht um es in vollen Zügen zu genießen


----------



## Engelskrieger81 (9. November 2010)

> Und die Aussage es ist ne Verarsche und Abzocker stimmt im Grunde genommen. Wenn man sich nämlich überlegt das man an Anfang für HDRO Schatten A. 50€ bezahlt hat, für Moria ebenfalls 50€ und Düsterwald 35€ was zusammen rund 135€ sind und dann noch bedenkt man hat monatlich bezahlt und sagt sich nun: "na ja, ich hab doch das alles schon bezahlt, will nur noch bissel spielen" dann zahlt an im Grunde doch doppelt und dreifach. ES IST EINE TASACHE! Warum? Du musst für alles neu zahlen was ab lvl 20 ist und was du aber schon bezahlt hast. Die F2P Leute zahlen das einmal, für nen appel und nen ei und dürfen es spielen. Du aber, der es doch an sich schon gekauft hastet zahlst es noch mal. Super Idee was die da haben.



Warum ist das Abzocke?
Du hast 135€ bezahlt. Früher hast du für "nur ein bissl spielen" 13€ Abogebühr bezahlt (Wie es auch auf der Packung stand, die du gekauft hast)
Jetzt kannst du "nur ein bissl spielen" ohne was zu bezahlen, was schon bei weitem mehr ist als das was versprochen wurde als du das Spiel gekauft hast (vorher ging das garnicht)
Wenn du mehr als nur ein bisschen spielen möchtest kostet es halt etwas extra.

Mal ne Frage: Wer von euch glaub eigentlich, daß Computerspieleprogrammierer von Luft und der Zufriedenheit euch ne Freude gemacht zu haben leben?

Aber okay, typisch deutsch: Es kommt eine möglichkeit hinzu etwas eingeschränkt kostenlos zu bekommen wofür man vorher bezahlen musste (ohne kam man nämlich garnicht ins Spiel rein), hat aber immernoch die Wahl wie vorher zu zahlen und damit man mehr bekommt ... aber es wird nur gemeckert, daß es abzocke ist.

Naja, bin echt neugierig, wieviele es okay finden Computersoftware einfach zu kopieren weil sie ja die DVD/CD gekauft haben ... und gelesen haben sie nicht wofür sie "Ja" geklickt haben beim installieren.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. November 2010)

Kleine Nebeninformation: momentan laufen auch die kostenlosen Transfers von DDO Europa nach Turbine - man scheint sich bei den Codies einfach zu viel auf einmal vorgenommen zu haben. Ticket vom Dienstag letzter Woche ist noch unbeantwortet, alte Chars von mir sind wie es sein muss VIP, neu erstellte nicht. Also liebe Leute, übt euch in Geduld, es läuft (mal wieder) nicht ganz rund in Codiestan.


----------



## Füchtella (9. November 2010)

Moin!



DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Als ich vorhin beim Kumpel war, der ein LTA hat, stand bei ihm VIP und er durfte alles machen.


VIP ist entweder ein aktives Abo (zahlt eben monatlich), oder ein LifeTimeAbo (kostete einmalig zwischen 100 und 200 € etwa, je nach Angebot).
Und ja, ver VIP ist kann und darf alles, was aber auch völig ok ist, er zahlt ja auch am meisten.



> Ich bin Premium und darf nix. Nada.


Im Spiel hatte ich fast 76Gold und hab nur noch 3. Gemeinsames Bankfach ist futsch. Meinen Hüter (65) darf ich nicht spielen. Meinen Barden (65) soll ich alles Mögliche an aufgaben kaufen. Und dann wundert man sich das Leute angepisst sind. Nö finde das ist berechtigt.
Zumal VIP nicht gleich VIP und Premium nicht gleich Premium?[/QUOTE]
Stimmt, VIP ist nicht gleich VIP - die LTA-VIPS sind permanent bis das Spiel endet, ohne weiter zu zahlen, weil sie eben mal ein LTA gekauft hatten. 
Die Abo Vips sind solange Vips, wie sie ein Abo zahlen. Tun sie das mal nicht, sind sie wieder Premium, so wie du. Zahlen sie wieder, werden sie wieder VIP. Du siehst, die grenzen sind fließend und passen sich deinem Bezahlstil an.

Premium ... was Premium hat und darf hängt davon ab, was er früher mal bezahlt hat. Grundpunkt ist: Es soll einem nix weggenommen werden.
Ein Premium, der nur das Grundspiel (SoA) hatte, zahlt z.B. für jede Gegend nach dem Breeland.
Ein Premium, der Minen von Moria und Düsterwald hatte - so wie du anscheinen - sollte z.B. für Moria und Düsterwald keine Questpacks kaufen müssen. Diese sollten noch da sein.
Nebenbei - deine anderen Charaktere und auch dein Gold sind nicht "weg", sie sind nur für dich nicht verfügbar, solange du Premium bist.

Also wenn Moria und Düsterwald nicht spielbar sind für dich, obwoghl du diese Addons mal gekauft und an deinen Account gebunden hattest, dann liegt tatsächlich ein Fehler vor. Den wird der Kundendienst aber auch korrigieren, sobald er dazu kommt (ich vermute die haben derzeit einfach viel zu tun).
Wenn du deiun Gold wieder komplett verwenden magst, müsstest du entweder im Shop dein Goldlimit erhöhen, oder eben wieder auf Abo umsteigen.

Sieh es mal so:
Nach dem alten bezahlmodell (Abo) könntest du zur Zeit überhaupt gar nicht spielen, nichtmal einloggen.
Nach dem neuen (F2P, Premium, Abo) kannst du einloggen, spielen, und zwischen mehreren Bezahloptionen wählen. Klar nee, das ist voll gemeine Abzocke.



> Eine Freundin schreib mir grade im Spiel sie sei noch bis 12.11. mit ne Gamecard im Spiel, sie hat jetzt schon angst was auf sie zukommen wird. Wir sind gespannt.


Steht in den FAQ was kommen wird.



> Und die Aussage es ist ne Verarsche und Abzocker stimmt im Grunde genommen. Wenn man sich nämlich überlegt das man an Anfang für HDRO Schatten A. 50€ bezahlt hat, für Moria ebenfalls 50€ und Düsterwald 35€ was zusammen rund 135€ sind und dann noch bedenkt man hat monatlich bezahlt und sagt sich nun: "na ja, ich hab doch das alles schon bezahlt, will nur noch bissel spielen" dann zahlt an im Grunde doch doppelt und dreifach. ES IST EINE TASACHE! Warum? Du musst für alles neu zahlen was ab lvl 20 ist und was du aber schon bezahlt hast. Die F2P Leute zahlen das einmal, für nen appel und nen ei und dürfen es spielen. Du aber, der es doch an sich schon gekauft hastet zahlst es noch mal. Super Idee was die da haben.
> Auf meiner E-Mail gab es im Übrigen immer noch keine Antwort und so langsam hab ich auch keine Lust mehr. Der dem LTA hat wartet auch noch auf Antwort und sag von sich auch er würde am liebsten das Spiel einfach nur noch in die Tonne werfen. Und da ist er nicht allein.



Nein.
Du hast nicht dafür bezahlt, alle Inhalte ab 20 spielen zu können.
Du hast damals das Basisspiel gekauft, um es installieren zu können und einen 30-Tage Accoutn zu bekommen. Danach musstest du, um jeden Monat einloggen zu dürfen, jeden Monat zahlen. Das willst du nun nicht mehr, einloggen darfst du zwar trotzdem, aber eben nciht so spielen wie jemand, der es tut. Das ist keine Abzocke, das ist gerecht.
Die einzigen Dinge, die du eigentlich haben müsstest sind die Questpacks von Moria und Düsterwald. Wenn du sie mal bezahlt hast, im Laden und so, solltest du sie im Shop nicht nochmal bezahlen müssen. Genau das ist damit gemeint, nicht zweimal zahlen zu müssen.

Also zweierlei fällt mir in dieser Diskussion auf:
1. Wenn das, was du über Moria und Düsterwald schreibst, stimmt, liegt bei dir tatsächlich ein Fehler vor.
2. Du bist ziemlich wenig darüber informiert, was F2P, Premium und VIP bedeuten - ich empfehle dir dringend, die FAQs und diverse Guides dazu zu lesen. Das meiste, was dir unklar ist, wurde auch in diesem Forum ini den letzten Wochen und Monaten X-mal erklärt.

mfg


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. November 2010)

"Sieh es mal so:
Nach dem alten bezahlmodell (Abo) könntest du zur Zeit überhaupt gar nicht spielen, nichtmal einloggen.
Nach dem neuen (F2P, Premium, Abo) kannst du einloggen, spielen, und zwischen mehreren Bezahloptionen wählen. Klar nee, das ist voll gemeine Abzocke."
@Fuchtella mir fehlen die Wiedersehenswochen :cry

Es wird noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Sache richtig ausgetüftelt is. z.B. hab ich auch nen Ticket laufen, weil die drei am 3. eingeloggten Helden andere Einschränkungen haben als der vierte am 6. eingeloggten. Letzerer hat kaum welche, während die anderen z.B. mit insgesamt 7 Eigenschaftsfeldern rumasten müssen und deshalb kein Add in ca. der gleichen Stufe haben dürfen.


----------



## Neduras79 (9. November 2010)

Das was die meisten hier schreiben stimmt bei näherer Betrachtung natürlich völlig!

Früher 50eur bezahlt und noch ein Abo gebraucht um spielen zu können und jetzt bekommt man Leistung ohne
zu bezahlen auch wenn es wirklich nur bis Max. LV 20 wirklich spielbar ist.
Um auf 50 zu kommen, was auch möglich ist, muss man schon sehr resistent sein, weil in Hdro grinding fast nicht funktioniert da die Mobs sogut wie keine Ep geben.
Ist halt ein Spiel das auf Story und Quest aufbaut und kein Asiagrinder (zum Glück)

Trotz dieser Fakten finde ich den Begriff "Free to Play" ein wenig weit hergeholt.
Man kauft ja bei nem Single Player Game auch nicht nur die Welt ohne Questgeber und muss dann Online alles dazu kaufen...
Wobei ich natürlich selber weiß das der Vergleich Single RPG und MMo etwas hinkt.

Aber ist halt Werbung! Verspricht viel-> Hält wenig

F2P ist für mich zum Beispiel ROM. Ich kann aufs Max Level spielen durch Quests, aber eben noch Leistung erkaufen im Shop.

Ich muss glatt mal schauen ob ich mit meinem Premium Acc und meinem Lv 50 Jäger in Moria questen kann???
Noch keine Zeit gehabt.

Grüße


----------



## Kovacs (9. November 2010)

ja, wenn Gebiete nicht im Shop zu erwerben sind, ist dies wohl ein Fehler (auch wenn ich diesen noch von keinem mir bekannten ingame gehört habe). Evtl. aber auch an der falschen Stelle gesucht. 

Man muss auch noch mal deutlich machen, dass niemand gezwungen ist ein zweites mal echtes Geld auszugeben. Punkte kann man *erspielen*. Außerdem wenn du zB bereits ~ 1 Jahr ein aktives Abo gehabt hast + ein paar Taten in dieser Zeit erreicht hast, müßtest du alleine von diesen Punkten eine Menge Gebiete aus SvA freischalten können. 

Den Begriff "f2p" fanden alle unpassend. Aber gut, die großen Werbesprüche, wer ist da denn besser? Schlimmer war, das einige scheinbar unbelehrbar bei diesem Thema sind. Man muss nur WOW Foren lesen. Man hat einfach eine Definition von f2p + Shop und das heißt: Pay-to-win (halt alles frei und das Endgame muss bezahlt werden, bzw. die Items um ins Endgame zu kommen). Trotz gegenteiliger Darstellungen des Herstellers und der com, wurde das neue Modell (was aber schon von DDO bekannt war) ignoriert und weiterhin (sry) Blödsinn verbreitet.


----------



## Engelskrieger81 (10. November 2010)

Ich finde schon, daß es Free to Play ist. 
Free to play heißt kostenlos spielen. Das kann man. Sogar den Hauptplot verfolgen.
Client kostenlos runterladen und lozockeln mit der Möglichkeit mit erspielten Punkten Zusatzcontent freizuschalten. 
Wer zu "faul" ist (nicht abwertend gemeint, einfach nur in ermangelung eines anderen Wortes) Punkte zu sammeln zahlt halt für den Zusatzcontent, man wird aber nicht dazu gezwungen dies zu tun.


----------



## Draelia (10. November 2010)

Hier sind echt  ein paar Kasper unterwegs....

Also ich sag euch mal was ich gemacht hab, und danach habt ihr echt nen Grund zum Flamen und Weinen.

Ich hab von HdRO F2P gehört und mich am 01.11. angemeldet und den Client gezogen. Patchen ging erstmal nicht am 02.11. wegen Hashcode-Kram-Gedöns also erst am 03.11. gepatcht und abends dann mal meinen ersten Char erstellt. Dabei sit mir aufgefallen, dass ich ohne jemals nur einen Cent bezahlt zu haben, nun VIP bin. Fand ich total knorke, also schön n bissel gezockt. Wirklich aufgefallen isses mir erst, als meine bessere Hälfte am 05.11. auch ihren ersten Char erstellt hat, und sie plötzlich nur drei Taschen hatte, wo ich fünf hab. Nujo, da ich gehört hab, dass man mit Minen von Moria VIP wird, hab ich ihr das zusammen mit SvA bestellt und nicht installiert, wie einige Kasper hier probieren (weil sie das FAQ nich verstehen oder überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen haben) sondern nur die Codes im Accountmanagement zugefügt. Nun hat sie immerhin schon nen Premium-Account die fünf Charakterplätze und die beiden neuen Klassen freigeschaltet. 

Wer sich nun ein wenig einlesen würde, könnte direkt die Info finden, dass VIPs fünf Taschen haben als auch alle Tugend-Plätze nutzen können. Die anderen können das nicht, aaaaaber, man kann tatsächlcih auch ohne den Kram spielen, es is halt nur etwas lästiger, aber trotz alledem bis Level 30 kostenlos.

Was wir jetzt machen werden, ist ein Monat lang Abo zu bezahlen, also 12,99 EUR, damit wird sie einen Monat lang VIP sein, und bekommt den Kleiderschrank (der als Premium wieder gesperrt wird, aber was bis dahin drinne ist, kann genutzt werden), 5 Taschen (die bleiben) und alle Tugendplätze (die auch bleiben). 

Wenn die geneigten Leser dieses kleines Beitrags hier mal gegenrechnen, was ein Singleplayerspiel aktuell im Handel kostet, sind wir doch mit den 39 Lappen Fixpreis für ein MMO ganz gut dabei oder? Falls nicht, spekuliere ich, dass ihr zu jung seid, und sowieso besser mal um Bildung bekümmert sein solltet (erst fertigklesen, dann weinen, nur damit ich nich umsonst tippe).

Desweiteren, bevor das hier hochkommt, dass man ja Questpacks braucht. Wenn irh nciht wie die Wahnsinnigen durch die Gebiete hechelt sondern auch die Taten macht (Buch der Taten, jahaa sowas gibts!), bekommt man Shoppunkte, die mal locker reichen sollten, um für Lau das Questpack zu kaufen, wenn manns denn braucht. Buffed hat dazu nen feinen Guide geschrieben, den ich aus purer Faulheit mal nicht linke. 

Wenn die Flamer sich einfach mal schlaugelesen hätten, in der Zeit, in der sie stattdessen hier allen auf die Kette gehen, dann wäre das schon vom Tisch. 

Und ich will den sehen, der ein solchen Ding programmiert und am ende sagt "ich mach das jetzt komplett kostenlos", ein weiteres Indiz das die Flamer, welche sich daran hochziehen, in ihrer Entwciklung noch vor der Wirtschaftskunde sind. Obacht, ich hab gestern abgetrennte Arme totgeschlagen, die mich angegriffen haben, ncith dass ihr noch n Trauma kriegt.

So long. Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen nen ordentlichen Hamsterpuls beim lesen meiner Worte, und möge der Whine mit euch sein. 



Edit: kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema Minimierung der Kosten, ich bin ja nich nur assi:
Das Monatsabo kostet pro Monat 12,99 EUR oder so in dem Dreh, und man bekommt pro Monat den man zahlt 500 Shoppunkte und ist VIP und sowieso. Man kann aber auch gegen 500 Shoppunkte sein Abo verlängern, selbe Effekt nur dann bekommt man logischerweise keine Punkte mehr zurück.Das heißt 1000 Shoppunkte (Differenz zwischen 500 und -500) kosten 12,99. Würde ich mir jetzt aber einfach den Account mit 1550 Shoppunkten volladen, kostet mich das 17,82 EUR. 1000 Punkte wären in dieser Rechnung 11,50 Wert. Ein Taschenplatz kostet um die 500 Punkte, die Tugenden freischalten um die 200 pro Feld. Das würde man durch einsatz von 500 Punkten für einen Monat VIP aber geschenkt bekommen &#8230; plus natürlich das Monsterspiel. Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn.

Es ist immer noch ein MMO was an sich nix kostet. Aber ich habe jetzt 26 Euro für die beiden Addons ausgegeben und bei der Mrs. kommen nochmal 12,99 drauf, damit sie alle Taschen und ein paar Gimmicks hat. dann sind wir bei 39 Euro für ein gutes Spiel rund um den Herrn der Ringe &#8211; find ich absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (10. November 2010)

Moin leute!
Heute mal füher wie sonst on *G* hab ich eine Mail bekommen in der man klar gestellt hat das ich als LTA kunde an sich alles machen kann wie auch früher es der fall war. 
Es scheint jedoch so zu sein das es noch bugs gibt und ich davon betroffen bin. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange das so sein wird. 
Nichts desto trotz bin ich imme noch der Meinung das es hier eine art mogel veräpplungspackung ist die einem nur anlocken soll das man dann geld los werden muss.

Nun noch eine Frage von einem Freund der früher mal HDRO gespielt hat und mit Moria aufgehört hat. ER hat noch einen vorbesteller gutschein um das LTA zu bekommen. 
Das kann er doch nun knicken oder? 

LG


----------



## Draelia (10. November 2010)

LTA gibts nicht mehr, seit 02.11.
Das mit der Mogelpackung versteh ich nciht. Wieso sollte es Mogel sein, wenn man Teile der Spielbarkeit bezahlen lässt?


----------



## Norei (10. November 2010)

DarkSpiderGhost schrieb:


> Nun noch eine Frage von einem Freund der früher mal HDRO gespielt hat und mit Moria aufgehört hat. ER hat noch einen vorbesteller gutschein um das LTA zu bekommen.
> Das kann er doch nun knicken oder?
> 
> LG


Vermutlich ja. Aber das sollte man auch am besten mit dem Support klären. Prinzipiell werden aber keine LTAs mehr angeboten.

Ansonsten finde ich das HdRO-Bezahlmodell klasse. Wenn man sich die verschiedenen Foren durchliest, dann schreckt das Modell genau die Spieler ab, die zu dumm sind, sich mal ein paar Regeln durchzulesen und mal nachzuforschen, ob es denn nicht ein FAQ gibt, wo genau ihre Frage beschrieben steht. Wenn das Niveau auf diese Weise gehoben wird, gerne


----------



## Draelia (10. November 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich das HdRO-Bezahlmodell klasse. Wenn man sich die verschiedenen Foren durchliest, dann schreckt das Modell genau die Spieler ab, die zu dumm sind, sich mal ein paar Regeln durchzulesen und mal nachzuforschen, ob es denn nicht ein FAQ gibt, wo genau ihre Frage beschrieben steht. Wenn das Niveau auf diese Weise gehoben wird, gerne




Hero of the day!

Ich dacht schon, ich wär allein


----------



## Karvon (10. November 2010)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem. Ich war anno anfang 2010 HdRO Spieler, damals hat mir das spiel noch nicht zugesagt. Mittlerweile und vor allem mit der mölglichkeit, f2p zu spielen bin ich wieder zurück. Jetzt, da ich auch das Addon Minen von Moria besaß habe ich gelesen, dass mir 2 charakterplätze und die klassen Runenbewahrer und Hüter zur Verfügung stehen sollten. Doch bei den Klassen stimmt was nicht, da ich sie erst freischalten lassen müsste, gegen geld. 

Hab ich was falsch verstanden oder so? =)

Freue mich auf baldige Antworten! 

Mfg Karvon


----------



## FarinHH (10. November 2010)

Moin Karvon,

die beiden Klassen Runenbewahrer und Hüter sollten dir zur Verfügung stehen, da du das Addon Minen von Moria besitzt. 
Bitte kontaktiere den Kundendienst von Codemasters wenn die Klassen dir nicht zur Verfügung stehen, oder wenns schnell gehen soll anrufen (ist zwar englische Rufnummer, aber sprechen dort alle sehr gut Deutsch und kostet wie ein normaler anruf nach England).

Beste Grüsse

Farin


----------



## Karvon (10. November 2010)

dann werd ich das mal machen, danke dir!

Mfg

edit..

...die antwort war extrem schnell..vielleicht 2 min oder so...sie schaut mir nach ob ich vl zwei acc habe
find ich echt toll, kann nedmal der support anderer mithalten!

Freu mich schon auf Mittelerde...kurze Frage noch. Gibts wo die ganze Story zum nachlesen außer in den Büchern von tolkien? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die extrem schwer zu lesen sind, wenn ich mir manche namen anschaue oder Ortschaften..usw..=)


----------



## Olfmo (10. November 2010)

Was meinst du mit "die ganze Story" ...

Die Story der epischen Questreihe, die man als roten Faden, der sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht, bezeichnen könnte, wurde bzw. wird extra für das Spiel geschrieben und ist in keinem Buch zu finden. Ausnahmen bilden hier nur Teile der Buch-Geschichten, die in die Spielwelt mit einbezogen wurden. Ansonsten gibt es nur noch die Ardapedia, eine Enzklopädie über Herr der Ringe in Wiki-Struktur, wo Infos aus allen Werken Tolkiens zusammengefasst sind.


----------



## Norei (10. November 2010)

Es gibt da auch drei Filme. Sie sind ziemlich gut gemacht, auch wenn es einige Lücken gibt und einige Male die Fantasie mit Jackson durchging. Ich empfehle zwar die Bücher, aber als quasi Zusammenfassung ist das ganz gut.


----------



## Kovacs (10. November 2010)

gut Film und Buch .... würde dir da auch zu den BÜCHERN raten  Bis jetzt war jeder noch so konsequente Buchverachter zumindest von diesem Werk begeistert (und nicht von den vielen Seiten abschrecken lassen  )
Schwer zu lesen sind die auch nicht. Die Namen bekommt man nach und nach alle mit. Man taucht eh schnell in die Welt ein. Die kompletten Stammbäume muss man auch nicht beim ersten lesen parat haben.

Problem ist nur, ein Abriss auf sagen wir mal 10-20 Seiten ist in meinen Augen nicht möglich, denn der Erfolg dieses Werkes liegt in der so detailverliebten Beschreibung von Land, Einwohnern, Hintergrundgeschichte, Sprachen, etc.
Tolkien hat hier wirklich eine eigene Welt erschaffen und das fasziniert die Leute so. Er hat sogar eigene Sprachen nur für seine Werke erfunden inkl. Grammatik, pipapo.
Es gibt viel gute Fantasyliteratur, aber das sucht schon seinesgleichen. Wenn man das Buch kennt (Film ist zwar gut gelungen, aber für mich nicht geeignet die Welt Mittelerdes zu erschließen), kann man die Faszination von hdr die so viele haben verstehen. 

Schöpfungsgeschichte und die 2 weiteren Zeitalter kann man dann in der ergänzenden Literartur von ihm nachlesen. Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Terlian (11. November 2010)

Nach der ersten automatischen Antwort, der eine weitere automatische Antwort folgte, kam dann heute endlich eine direkte Antwort an.

Hurra!

Mein Account ist tatsächlich Premium... und die Charakter da drauf sind nach wie vor Free.

Nur das der Support die Charakter erst gar nicht überprüft hat, geschweige denn gelesen hat was in der eMail als Problem Beschreibung drin stand.

Ich kann ja verstehen, das der Support im Moment alle Hände voll zu tun hat, aber das ist doch irgendwo ein Witz.

Fassen wir zusammen, Support kann man abhaken, fehlende Punkte abschreiben und selbst wenn man zahlt, sicher sein, das man Punkte und sogar seine VIP Zeit bekommt, kann man ebenso nicht.



Vielleicht sollten die sich melden, wenn sie den Rotz soweit im Griff haben, das man wieder normal spielen kann... also irgendwann Mitte 2011 oder wahrscheinlicher 2012.


----------

